# Black sands gold recovery smelt



## rhwhite67 (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about the smelt formulas that Megan Rose is selling to smelt the gold and PGM's out of black sands concentrates 

her formulas are listed as:
GRASSHOPPER:
BLUE BLAZER: 
and
TANGO ASSAY:

Or perhaps one of the members may know of a good smelt formula that would work well for this purpose. 
Thanks
Ron


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 29, 2010)

You should ask her, just because she makes up names for the stuff shouldn't exempt her from telling people what they are dealing with for safety reasons.
Jim


----------



## rhwhite67 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was looking at buying a set of them from her but she has discontinued selling them except to those who have already purchased them from her. I am looking for a good flux to use in smelting the gold directly from heavy iron/magnetite laden black sands concentrates.
Thanks 
Ron


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 29, 2010)

I think action mining sells fluxes, but they don't have special names.
They may be able to help you.Or somebody here may be able to help.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 29, 2010)

I use a mix of soda ash (also known as PH up), potassium nitrate, ground up glass, and sometimes steel wool.

Most of the time just soda ash will do the job.

Jim


----------



## afreakofnature (Feb 13, 2012)

I would love to know her formulas too, especially the grasshopper one. I have heard that she took alot of her stuff from this forum, so I hope some can give back.


----------



## kuma (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi afreakofnature , how are tricks?
I hope your well!



afreakofnature said:


> I would love to know her formulas too, especially the grasshopper one.



For sure , kind of reminds me of Shor's 'Storm' precipitant or their 'SubZero' , she's a cheeky girl me thinks , :roll: 



afreakofnature said:


> I have heard that she took alot of her stuff from this forum, so I hope some can give back.



Megan Rose has taken nothing from me personally , but I've heard that story too , and through all of the respect that I have for this forum and it's members , especialy the senior members who share their many years of experience for no fee whatsoever , I feel fairly strongly on the matter.
If there is any truth in this , I feel that the least she could do is to give some recognition to the original authors of _her_ work , it wouldn't go a miss from where I'm standing.
A phrase that I used recently that so eloquently describes people of this nature ; Bar Stewards. :evil: 
All the very best chief , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## Dr. Poe (Feb 14, 2012)

To smelt black sands you need slag formers: silica (fine ground sand) dehydrated borax, soda ash
You will also need a collector: Gold works best, silver works next as best, copper, brass, bismuth, iron or lead
Some people use nickel carbonate. You pick the collector according to your budget and your ability to separate the collector from the precious metals later. Also according to the maximum heat of your crucible and your furnace.
I personally prefer to use ground glass in lieu of silica. It's the silica that eats the iron. Dr. Poe 8)


----------



## qst42know (Feb 14, 2012)

> I personally prefer to use ground glass in lieu of silica. It's the silica that eats the iron. Dr. Poe



Glass being already blended with a bit of soda ash likely melts faster than silica sand. Here is one source of ready to use glass.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#abrasive-blasting-media/=g8rk7n


----------



## afreakofnature (Feb 15, 2012)

So no idea?


----------



## qst42know (Feb 15, 2012)

I haven't smelted any ore. I would assume you would be better served if you learned the basic flux ingredients and what to adjust based on results. There are many text books on fire assaying where you can learn what you need to know. That way you aren't held hostage to any one's secret recipe with gimmicky names.

Free download.

http://www.archive.org/details/amanualfireassa01fultgoog


----------

